
Amazon confirms: All new Kindle Fires stuck with ads - cooldeal
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-3126_7-57508526/amazon-confirms-all-new-kindle-fires-stuck-with-ads/
======
vectorbunny
I have recently been considering buying a tablet. I heard nothing positive
about the original Fire, but I intended to give the new one a look. I am a fan
of my Kindle 3. Although a total bust as a lightweight alternative to
textbooks (as the formatting was generally poor and the greyscale diagrams
worthless), it allows me to read outdoors in direct sunlight, which something
I do quite a bit. The forced advertising, however, has convinced me to skip
the new Fire entirely.

I realize that I personally am a marginal corner case for any large
manufacturer, but I am failing to grasp the logic of not providing a paid opt-
out. People who don't care will buy the cheaper device, people with strong
feelings in the negative will pay extra to avoid the ads, and some number of
people will buy it thinking they will opt out later and never bother to do so.
In any case Amazon would have hard numbers on the eyeballs they have for sale.
I think those numbers would be greater with paid opt-outs than without those
who now will not even consider the device.

------
awfabian2
I've been buying Amazon ebooks for the Kindle. I like the Kindle 3 keyboard
without special offers well enough, but I don't really like the "we want to
make money when you use the device" angle. Making money when I'm buying
content is okay, but this Kindle will have to be replaced eventually, and then
my entire ebook collection is retroactively adified.

Very irritating. I suppose I'll have to rip the DRM off of them and use them
with another device if every eInk kindle has mandatory ads in the future.

------
lazydon
This can prove to be a show stopper. I own one with offers. But I know few
people who are very "religious" about their gadgets - they can pay more but
having random ads/pictures (AT&T, new books ads by Amazon itself..) displayed
on their devices is something they cannot tolerate.

------
dollar
I have owned every Kindle including the Fire, but I will not purchase a device
with mandatory ads.

------
griffbrad
Canceled my preorder. Don't like the policy or the sleazy way they glossed
over it during the press conference. Really disappointing.

